
UK's controversial 'porn blocker' plan dropped - colinprince
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-50073102
======
kwhitefoot
Hurrah!

~~~
biggt
If you were in a position of power like politicians, had mates who you wanted
to make wealthy there's no better way than to implement a impossible porn
filter. Think of how much public money they spent. I wonder what company lied
and stood up and took the money to say they would do it. ? Anyone who's tech
savvy would tell you it's pointless.

